

5 Twitter Avatar Styles You Really Don’t Want To Use - mike_mcgrail
http://www.velocitydigital.co.uk/5-twitter-avatar-styles-you-really-dont-want-to-use/

======
bluetidepro
You should look at adding examples of the various types of avatars you are
suggesting not to use. Visuals would make this article even better! ;)

